# Horsies butts :] lets see em!



## myheartscaptivator (Nov 6, 2009)

Why haven't I found a thread like this? lol maybe there is one, but I figured I would start a new one :]

So show your cute horsie butts!

Here's mine:
Cappy [epic OTTB tail haha]


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

My boy Romeo's bum








Old BO's boy Max's bum (Now that is a QH bum!)
















Old BO's Boy Lucky's bum









Just for reference, these are all 3 QHs, and they all game! Isn't that funny how different in size they are!


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

*







*

*7 year old Morgan/Racking gelding who hasn't been rode in 8 months.*

*







*
*20 month old Mini colt bum hehe*

**Sorry if the bows block the "view" it's all the booty shots I got LOL*


----------



## myheartscaptivator (Nov 6, 2009)

awwee! i love the bows
and the qhs are bannkkk haha i love their butts :]


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

does it count if my bum is in it to???lol


----------



## myheartscaptivator (Nov 6, 2009)

absolutely! lol


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Fat fjord butt and boney thoughbred butt.


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Appy Butts and one Appy head


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

here ya go!!!!!!!


----------



## myheartscaptivator (Nov 6, 2009)

lovely black butt :] haha
and i love the big fjord butt


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Appy Luvr said:


> Appy Butts and one Appy head


Lol, it looks like it should be a poster "Stand out from the crowd, be yourself!"


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

My butts over the years-








Honey the Quarter Horse-The biggest butt, this was when I only had her for a bit, wish I had pics from right before I sold her, It looked like a tank lol!








Brandi the Arabian -My retired barrel racers Bum, all out of shape and lazy.








Brandi Again- Making fun of her big booty.(terrible pic of me @ 16 ... Don't mind my caterpillar eyebrows lmbo!)








Brandi Bareback Butt!









Tomahawk the Mustang- My new boy, got his round Spanish booty.


----------



## NyHorseGal (Jan 10, 2009)

*butt pix*

Here is my horse's butt. Isn't pretty? hehe


There is a horse at another barn who has the same markings as my horse. He has the same tail too. Its funny because you couldnt tell which horse is which.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh, no! That could be trouble, are you sure you posted his butt then? lol


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I think I had this as my avitar for awhile-
And one of just Saro


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Piper's bum


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

Lillybutt. Kinda. First day home.

Hurm. Need moar butt pics.


----------



## Jordi (Nov 29, 2009)

A bunch of butts!! :lol:


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Gracie's 16-month-old QH butt.










Ricci and I.










Buttercup the [male] mini and Ricci.


----------



## myheartscaptivator (Nov 6, 2009)

haha awwww the mini and your horse is great! hes probably like ughh why are you guys doing this to me. && i love the white w/ black tail and the chocolate w/ the flaxen - they look so nice :]


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

This is my 28 y.o. Arab mare Bella's, booty lol










The this is Teddy's (and my daughter's) butts... I love horsey butts!! Great thread!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

sorry for the double post but Teddy's booty never showed up


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Flicka's butt...


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Pennybutt


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Only true horse lovers can look at a bunch of horses butts and say AWWW, lmbo...


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

^^^

Agreed. This only goes to prove we're crazy, because not only did we start a tread about horse butts, but, before we even knew such a tread would come into existence, we ALREADY had pictures of our horses' backsides. :lol:

We should start a little group, "Buttalolics Anonymous". I'm sure everyone in the the forum would join... Come on, you know you love the booty; just admit it and move on.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Here's Dozer and Bart's big bum!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Now that's a big bum!!!^^


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Who Dozer's? He is a draft horse, so I figure he should have a big bum! Haha


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow... Dozer is GORGEOUS! Can I have him? Please?


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Toby and Cocoa... big butt Quarter Horses


----------



## madisonfriday (Apr 3, 2009)

Heros booty before and after


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Brighteyes said:


> ^^^
> 
> Agreed. This only goes to prove we're crazy, because not only did we start a tread about horse butts, but, before we even knew such a tread would come into existence, *we ALREADY had pictures of our horses' backsides*. :lol:
> 
> We should start a little group, "Buttalolics Anonymous". I'm sure everyone in the the forum would join... Come on, you know you love the booty; just admit it and move on.


 
And I had to chose which butt shots to use! I had a bunch of butts!:lol:
Hello my name is Vidaloco and I'm a horse buttaholic


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

*as group* Hi Vida!!
Hi, my name's Jen and I am a buttaholic as well.

Here are all my butts. LOL (some of them are bigger butts than others).

John, 4 year old Percheron.









Denny: 15 year old QH









Dobe: 7 year old Mustang (don't mind the freshly shaven square on the left, it was after he had a melanoma removed).









Koda: 6 year old mustang. This was the best pic I could find of his butt. It was taken last summer on his 3rd training session.









Bessie: 7 year old Belgian mare. She was very preggo in this pic.









Flash: QH, not too bad looking for 26 years old.









Rafe: 5 month old BelgianXQH.









How about a trio of butts? (you can ignore the one in the middle )









Or a pair of muley butts?









Or a matching set of 4? LOL


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

lol this is fun!


----------



## theroyalset (Feb 13, 2009)

*butts*

Uron M, The father of my Dutch warmblood baby, Jelena Gora Stavros:shock:


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers (May 31, 2009)

LOL! This is a hilarious thread!  Here's Tennessee Walker butt . . . please excuse the ugly braid


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

from today!!!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Brighteyes said:


> Wow... Dozer is GORGEOUS! Can I have him? Please?


After all the work i put into him? No way! I'll make sure to tell him the compliments he received though! haha


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Ahhh...how I love pony butts. Hehe, they are all so cute. :] :]


My old horse, Tannis. (also a grey dutchie hehe...I'm addicted to them)









Robertoooo. :]


----------



## Phantom Legacy (Nov 27, 2009)




----------



## Painted Hotrod (Dec 3, 2009)

Here is Hotrod's 1 year old butt!!!










This is my old Pinto's butt..
His name is Jaybird.
I miss this little guy


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Have to add two more butts 
Horizon the Arab and mine  I love this picture for some reason....


----------



## ktpupp (Aug 9, 2009)

My TWH mare's butt... She's a fat mare, and I looove her butt!!


----------



## myheartscaptivator (Nov 6, 2009)

lol i think the draft's butts are great. they'd definitely win the whos biggest contest
heres my pony who i just sold's [i dont think she appreciated me taking this pic haha]


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

*My Monkey*


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Here are some


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

one more!


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

HEHE I love the twin pally butts, so cute, love them yeller horses!


----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Appy butts!









More appy butts









Skinny Appendix QH butt









thoroughbred butt. Okay, its not a true butt shot...









Big foundation QH and boyfriend butt. I miss this horse a lot.



















Icelandic butts! Not mine, but I did get to work with them.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

Wow, I think you just took the cake for best butt picture.


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

^^^Agreed! lol


----------



## Attitude05 (Nov 11, 2009)

cute


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

If you want butt, it's hard to beat a stocky Paint or QH...


----------

